# [postgresql] too many private dirs demanded (résolu)

## ruddy32

Bonjour,

J'utilise un serveur installé avec Postgresql 8.4.

Postgresql s'arrête au démarrage, suite au chargement des timezone. Postgresql trace le message suivant

```
...

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/Indian/Antananarivo" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-09 03:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/Indian/Comoro" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-09 03:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/Indian/Mauritius" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-09 04:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/CST6CDT" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-08 18:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/UTC" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-09 00:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/HST" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-08 14:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/ROC" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-09 08:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/CET" scores 1973: at 212284800 1976-09-23 01:00:00 std versus 1976-09-23 02:00:00 dst

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

DEBUG:  00000: TZ "posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/posix/Universal" scores 0: at 1389225600 2014-01-09 00:00:00 std versus 2014-01-09 01:00:00 std

LOCATION:  score_timezone, pgtz.c:324

FATAL:  XX000: too many private dirs demanded

LOCATION:  AllocateDir, fd.c:1518

DEBUG:  00000: shmem_exit(1): 0 callbacks to make

LOCATION:  shmem_exit, ipc.c:211

DEBUG:  00000: proc_exit(1): 1 callbacks to make

LOCATION:  proc_exit_prepare, ipc.c:183

DEBUG:  00000: exit(1)

LOCATION:  proc_exit, ipc.c:135

DEBUG:  00000: shmem_exit(-1): 0 callbacks to make

LOCATION:  shmem_exit, ipc.c:211

DEBUG:  00000: proc_exit(-1): 0 callbacks to make

LOCATION:  proc_exit_prepare, ipc.c:183

```

Cette erreur exite depuis les dernières mises à jour du système.

Quelle peut être la cause de ce problème ?

----------

## ruddy32

Problème résolu en supprimant le lien posix dans le répertoire /usr/share/zoneinfo.

----------

